# IWriteMusic Question



## Ariel s (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello dear fellas,
I downloaded iWriteMusic for the ipad last night, and this thing looks awesome! There is one annoying thing, and I thought maybe one of you guys who use this app can help me figure out- I want to "auto beam" the notes as they are being entered, instead of defining the beaming later by range. I want to be able to have the regular beaming everyone who writes music does- four 16th notes under 1 beam, two 8th notes under one beam etc..Right now, the notes come in seperate and need to be beamed later as an extra step...

Thanks!!


----------

